# nobel prize awarded



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11465715


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

and so well deserved


----------



## Maple Leaf (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree.  An incredible man.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, probably one of my favourite people in the world


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

well deserved i say, i'm surprised he's only just receiving this now.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Such a deserving winner of the prize, also a huge thanks to DR Steptoe the other half of the team (spookily enough my mothers Gynae in the late 60's/early 70's)

Shelley x


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Great to see him recognised


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

at long last he gets his award


----------



## hsmom (Sep 12, 2009)

What wonderful recognition for someone so deserving. The work he did with Mr Steptoe has changed all our lives and given so many women hope. 
I am so glad he got this whilst he is still alive. I was saddened though to read that he is too ill to give interviews. 

Hip Hip Hooray for the marvelous Mr Edwards!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!


----------

